# My workshop



## seagar (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry it didn,t work. :wall: Ian


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ian,

Whereabouts are the pictures stored, ie photobucket? They have to be uploaded to a photo hosting site. You then copy and paste the link between the 2 sets of square brackets (I will use curley brackets to demonstrate):

{img}http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa317/DDastardly/Image053.jpg{/img}

Photobucket makes this easier from it's own album view as as you click on the image link from a list of about 5 below the pic you want it automatically adds the square brackets around and copies it so all you have to do is paste into the message board text box. Other site may have similar arrangements.

Hope this is clear and is of assistance.

Al


----------



## seagar (Mar 11, 2009)

I am a total novice at machining and model engine making and have found this site a great help.
Now with Bobs(Maryak) help here are photos of my shop















Ian


----------



## drwc (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a good looking well organized shop you got there, I will have to get busy to get anywhere close to you standard!

Wayne


----------



## ksouers (Mar 11, 2009)

Ian,
I have to agree. That's a very nice shop. I like the bench space.
Well laid out, lots of room to work in.


Kevin


----------



## rake60 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice shop!

The balsa spared Mylar covered airframe is a bit distracting for me! 
Nice models! 

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like you got everything you need! Nice layout.

CHuck


----------



## bentprop (Mar 12, 2009)

lovely space,just watch it fill up ;D
What's that nice boxer twin on the bench,with red heads?


----------



## seagar (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys ,I am really enjoying my shop and hope to post some results in the near future.
I have that twin engine for sale on ebay at the moment,as I am selling most of my engine collection to pay for goodies for the workshop.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 12, 2009)

Ian,

That is one very nice shop, thanks for sharing.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 12, 2009)

I really enjoy looking at everyone's shops. Ya never know where you will discover a new way of arranging and storing stuff...looks like a nice place to store stuff.

BTW I use to fly RC airplanes and Helicopters in the late 80's - mid 90's. Wish I would have had my own shop back then..


----------

